# Western Plow on 78 Cj5....Oops!



## dharri770 (Sep 26, 2011)

Just found a 6ft 6" Western plow complete for my CJ a couple weeks ago. I dismantled everything to remove any rust and then primed and painted the pieces. Still have the blade to do yet. Today, I spend a few hours drilling holes and properly mounting everything. Went together great. Until..... I lowered my one-piece fiberglass front clip. Turns-out the front end interferes with the A-frame.

Guess I still have some customization to do....:realmad:


----------



## Dubl0Vert (Sep 10, 2011)

:realmad:That sucks man!! really sorry to hear that. I never would have thought to check clearance there. How are your fabrication skills? you could probably cut and weld the brackets further forward....might get complicated. I'm sure you're trying to stay low buck but a competent plow installer should be able to alter it enough to work.


----------



## dharri770 (Sep 26, 2011)

Not sure what I want to do. I don't use my jeep all that much, which is why I got the plow so I have another reason to drive it. Probably wouldn't be that inconvenient to pull (2) bolts and pivit the mount forward. Also thought of changing (2) bolts to pins that could be pulled easier w/o tools. This will be the first year plowing my driveway. May see how it goes, then decide if I should modify the mount for next year.


----------



## Dubl0Vert (Sep 10, 2011)

Best of luck with it this year!! I saw a jeep on utube that used two receiver hitches to mount the pump and hoop, and he attached the blade bracket to his front axle. Just be safe and use trusses!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Dubl0Vert;1315202 said:


> Best of luck with it this year!! I saw a jeep on utube that used two receiver hitches to mount the pump and hoop,* and he attached the blade bracket to his front axle. * Just be safe and use trusses!


First I heard of that and I don't like the sound of it.


----------



## magik235 (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Banksy;1315487 said:


> First I heard of that and I don't like the sound of it.


Check out old Jeep plow setups, some have pivoting arms that attach to the front axle.


----------



## '76cj5 (Dec 12, 2003)

Here is one of those early axle CJ setups. It actually attached to the springs.

I use something similar because of the lift I have. Got to keep that "A" frame parallel to the ground or your blade will start to become "V" shaped


----------



## dharri770 (Sep 26, 2011)

[QUOTE='76cj5;1329888]Here is one of those early axle CJ setups. It actually attached to the springs.

I use something similar because of the lift I have. Got to keep that "A" frame parallel to the ground or your blade will start to become "V" shaped[/QUOTE]

My setup looks just like your pic. I plan to keep the mount location the same under the jeep where it hangs from the springs and only move the mounting that sits in fron of the grill out 6". That will give clearance for my frontend. I only need to verify if this will cause any issue with how the chain connects to the plow for lifting.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Can you make the front clip removable ?
Lift off, lift on.


----------



## dharri770 (Sep 26, 2011)

That would be a bit inconvenient I think. I could use pins on the hinges, but it would be too heavy to remove on my own. I can just picture it...Hey honey (wife), can you help me take off the front of my jeep again?


----------



## dharri770 (Sep 26, 2011)

Well....I had a buddy weld extensions to where the lifting frame mounts to the jeep frame. Had to move it forward 6". Front end just barely misses it, it's perfect!

Also had the motor rebuilt and new hoses. Now need to touch up paint, dump the old oil, refill and try 'er out.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Nice, post pics.


----------



## dharri770 (Sep 26, 2011)

After paint dries, I'll get mounted again and post a picture or two.


----------



## magik235 (Dec 28, 2007)

Any updates?


----------

